# Simple guide to unlocking content quickly in Puyo Puyo Tetris.



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 25, 2018)

Puyo Puyo Tetris is now on Playstation 4, Nintendo Switch, & Steam (along with dreaded Denuvo DRM) In the game, there is gonna be some stuff you have to unlock. There is two sets of unlockables in the game.

Unlockable characters which is done by playing through adventure mode, as you complete more episodes you unlock more content such as characters and their unlockable alternate voices, and some new stages and background music to choose from in solo arcade modes (free play)
Credits earned while playing can be used in the shop to buy extra skins for the Puyos and Tetriminos as well as alternate voices for the already existing cast of non unlockable characters.
If you prefer to unlock everything quick so you don't have to spend too much time doing a very long process of dreaded manual labor, here is some simple instructions you can use and works for anyone, skill doesn't matter. (If you haven't already unlocked everything yet)

This one is simple, and works for all versions of the game, it is a cheat code that simply unlocks all episodes for the story mode, thereby completing part one of the unlockables as stated above. (You still have to do them if you want 100% completion to earn the achievement.) This works for all versions of the game. For the sake of people, it will be in the spoiler below.



Spoiler: Cheat code 



Playstation systems (Playstation 3, Playstation 4, Playstation Vita)

At the title screen, Hold L1 and R1 then press Up, Down, Right, Left, Triangle, Circle, Square, Square. If done properly, you should hear a jingle.

Xbox One/Steam (assuming you are using a xbox controller on pc)

At the title screen, Hold LB and RB then press Up, Down, Right, Left, Y, B, X, X. If done properly, you should hear a jingle.

Nintendo systems (Nintendo 3DS, Nintendo Wii u, Nintendo Switch)

At the title screen, Hold L and R then press Up, Down, Right, Left, X, B, Y, Y. If done properly, you should hear a jingle.



The next one is for part two of the unlockables. This isn't a cheat code but a simple exploit in the game. It's a set of instructions on how to quickly earn credits used for purchasing the extra unlockables. Again, spoiler for the sake of people.



Spoiler: Get credits easy.




Go to the arcade mode and select Big Bang Mode > Battle > One CPU
On the character select screen, press start to skip it. (It auto selects current highlighted characters for all)
You should be on the custom options screen, this is the screen where you set up how you will play the mode. Simply hold both shoulder buttons (L1, RB, R & R1, RB, R) and select play.
Notice how you don't have control over your chosen character, it should be playing by itself at a very intense rate while the opponent is very tame. Simply wait for the battle to be over and see see the results. (Your character will always win which is what you want)
On the results screen, you should notice you earned credits based on performance. Baseline, Chains, and all clears will total how much credits you earn, because of the performance being random, this will fluctuate. You can simply hit retry and watch it all over again.
After some time pass doing this method, you should have accumulated a lot in a short time. Please remember the maximum credits you can hold at once is 9999, so make sure to spend them before repeating the method again to get more. (You should need at least 3 trips to the store at max credit score.
BONUS: This trick works better if you have a turbo controller. On my Playstation 4 and Nintendo Switch, I use a fightstick designed for arcade fighting games. (They look just like the ones you see at a arcade machine but with USB for consoles and PC games.) Most of them come with a turbo function that you can set to automatically rapidly press a button for you, so you will constantly be pressing the retry button after the battle ends without any work from you.

If you have something like this, you can leave the game on when you not doing anything and rack up points easy. (especially overnight or when you are out.) Most of these third party controllers should have turbo, but check which console yours is compatible with. Remember that if you using it on pc, Xinput type is required for best compatibility on steam games as most do not support HID.



This is just a FAQ for anyone who may be curious about the two methods used for gaining the unlockables. So continuing with the spoiler trend.


Spoiler: FAQ



Q. Why use the cheat code?

A. It makes it simple for completing adventure mode and unlocking content. You don't have to feel shame to use it, is in the game even if it's not openly advertised for people to know it. I understand some people prefer to work and earn unlockables and perhaps frowned upon by others who did just that, some people prefer to just get everything quick to start focusing on the main aspect of the game which is the "Frantic Four Player Action"

Q. The cheat code unlocked all episodes for adventure mode, but where are my stars?

A. This only makes the episodes available, you still have to do them to earn the stars and 100% for the achievement.

Q. Why must I choose Big Bang Mode?

A. This is the mode I found to payout the most credits in the easiest way possible. The game mode calculates credits earned by baseline, chain combos, and all clears scored which is exactly what Big Bang Mode is all about making it very simple to earn a lot fast. Using this method you can earn between 80-130 credits from my observation. (Remember the max credits you can hold at once is 9999 so take a trip to the shop and spend them before continuing, you should need least 4 trips at max credit.

Q. Why is my character on "auto-pilot win mode"

A. There is a hidden option in the game that allows you to change your character from player to CPU, combined with a option to turn CPU to max difficulty. Combining these two together makes it so your character does all the winning for you while you still earn the credits you would have gotten yourself if you was playing.

Q. So how do I make the other character go to max difficulty?

A. At the character select screen, hold R shoulder button, and select the CPU as normal. (DO NOT USE START BUTTON TO SELECT CHARACTERS) This will max their difficulty. Using the start button to select characters don't work with this method. To turn your character from player to CPU, just hold L shoulder button on the screen when you set up the rules and select play. (Holding R also enables your character CPU to max difficulty as stated in previous question)

Q. So this will get me those accolades/achievements right?

A. Because you didn't do it yourself, no. The accolades in the options will not unlock and no achievements will be earned for this, guess only credits was the thing Sega forgot to patch during the game release. These accolades aren't as important to unlock but you can do that slowly over time playing alone or with friends, the more friends the more fun right?

Q. What kind of turbo controller do you have?

A. I have a Qanba Drone fightstick I ordered from www.eightarc.com it is compatible with ps3, ps4 and PC supporting Xinput by default. Unless you have some controller converter/emulator like those cheap mayflash ones, you could also use it on the Nintendo Switch (and psvita tv)which I do and also works. But for the main part, you should make sure if you buy one is something you plan to use long term, be sure it has turbo and it works for the intended system. Unfortunately, I don't think there is some turbo accessory for 3DS/vita or WII u systems, but if you do find someway don't hesitate to share.


​



If you find this useful, let me know. If you got any ideas or improvements to share, please do. (Unless is homebrew, hacking or save data editing, then please hesitate as much as possible. If you are gonna do that, then you don't need this guide.) This is a simple method that works within the game's own rules rather than using unofficial methods which aren't accessible to everyone. Hope this helps for anyone feeling a bit dreaded to do unlock all content and didn't know a better way without much work.


----------



## TaschTheTaschen (Oct 14, 2018)

Is there a way to set the player as a CPU on PC with a keyboard?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 14, 2018)

TaschTheTaschen said:


> Is there a way to set the player as a CPU on PC with a keyboard?


Since I don't have the pc version of the game, I can only assume it's the button used to hold pieces when playing tetris mode. There should be at least four of them from what I know playing any console port, each one is the four shoulder buttons. One of them should be the trigger to activate Player > CPU mode, while the other activates CPU hard mode.

Sorry I'm not much help. Best I can say is use a controller if possible or find out what those buttons are in the game settings. Though if you are on pc, you probably better off downloading a complete save file or using some kind of trainer or cheat engine which may be faster and less time consuming than the method I listed here. This was for consoles since they don't have access to such easier options the pc does but if you wanna go legit as well that's okay.


----------



## TaschTheTaschen (Oct 14, 2018)

I have looked at a few combinations (I think one of those was hold? Though I do use custom controls) with no results, so for now I'll just go legit. I don't have too much left to get anyways.
I'll try more later, but I'm already kind of burnt out today....


----------



## Ybzij (Jan 7, 2020)

I don't know if that cheat code for unlocking all characters in Steam works but I wanna share how I unlocked my characters.



Spoiler: Cheat code for  PC/Steam



Xbox One/Steam (assuming you are using a xbox controller on pc)
At the title screen, Hold LB and RB then press Up, Down, Right, Left, X, X, Y, Y. If done properly, you should hear a jingle.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 7, 2020)

Ybzij said:


> I don't know if that cheat code for unlocking all characters in Steam works but I wanna share how I unlocked my characters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it worked for you instead of the method I wrote, then it might be my fault. I may have confused the inputs on the controller considering the Xbox and Nintendo use the same name for their buttons, but is not placed the same location. It can get a bit confusing swapping between the two controllers. 

Is also possible the cheat may actually be different on steam which could also be the case. Honestly I don't know since I don't own the PC version. I just used information around the internet, so I didn't have ways to test it myself.


----------



## Ybzij (Jan 7, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> If it worked for you instead of the method I wrote, then it might be my fault.


No, I haven't tried that code yet... So maybe, there are two codes for unlocking all characters...


----------

